# buying equipment online



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Just wondering what are some sites you use to order online that are in Canada?

So far all I found is Reefsupplies & J&L

thanks in advance


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

not sure what youre looking for but ive used aquariumsupplies.ca without any issues


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Reefsupplies.com, Reefsupplycanada.com, and jlaquatics.com


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

nigerian prince said:


> not sure what youre looking for but ive used aquariumsupplies.ca without any issues


looking to buy led lights. was looking at AI vega but no one seems to have everything i want in stock. so now considering other options


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

isnt j&l local to you guys?


gmann said:


> Just wondering what are some sites you use to order online that are in Canada?
> 
> So far all I found is Reefsupplies & J&L
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Just look at j&l online and go check it out in store if they have what your looking for that how I bought my LEDs


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

bigalsonline.ca is a good one.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

cadillac_jack said:


> isnt j&l local to you guys?


j&l out of stock of AI. dont want to wait cause im impatient lol


----------



## angeles (Sep 20, 2013)

I like petsandponds.com.

Great prices and no PST if you're from BC, possibly anywhere out of ON.

Free shipping over $200 which is nice.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Why does it have to be in Canada? You'll save a lot of money if you order it online from the US and ship it to Blaine or Pt. Roberts. Even if you have to pay duty/taxes at the border (I've never had to) you'll still be saving. I use Ken's Fish or just order from Amazon.com (you can use Amazon.ca but you'll pay taxes which you won't if you order from the US).

Otherwise, I only use J&L.

I've purchased LED light setups from Charles (Canadian Aquatics) on here and he lives in Richmond so you can just pick it up from his house (at least he did last time I picked something up).


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I get most of my supplies off bigalspets.com and have it shipped to a PO box in lynden,wa. I save a bundle buying online.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

These guys are very competitive -

Pet Supplies - Pet Supply Store - Pet Products | PetMountain.com

and

Aquatraders - Guaranteed Best Prices on Aquarium Lightings + Free Shipping!


----------

